# Any New MacPro  LR5/PS CS6/CC user here?  How well does the base model perform?



## hassiman (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

I am thinking of purchasing a new MacPro ( Trashcan) in it's base configuration ( Quad core Xeon, 251GB HD, 12GB RAM with the dual D300 video cards.
Just wondering if anyone here as gotten their nMP yet and would care to comment on its speed with Maveriks etc...?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2014)

My business partner's just got the 6 core.  That baby is FAST!!!!


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 30, 2014)

I just set up a MacBookPro with a 27-inch Monitor with LR5.6 and PS6CC.   All is running well.   Mine is a 4 Core, 16GB, Intel Iris Pro.   Running like a $2 watch, so far!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 31, 2014)

The last I heard is that Lightroom seems to be optimized for 4-6 cores and not more so the base 6 core system is probably all you need.

I seriously considered getting one for my recent upgrade but ended up getting a refurbished 2012 3.2 GHz Quad-Core Xeon with a 490 GB Accelsior PCIe SSD instead. I just couldn't find a cost effective Thunderbolt disk system to take the place of my 6TB internal disks. Without getting your main data disks on Thunderbolt you will probably be wasting all that fantastic processor speed. 

-louie


----------

